
Noninvasive Deep Brain Stimulation via Temporally Interfering Electric Fields - rbanffy
http://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674(17)30584-6
======
sjcsjc
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14468376](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14468376)

